# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Mitzeee Anne Minniver (Rachel Shenton)

## Perdita

Hollyoaks newcomer Rachel Shenton struts into the village as aspiring model Anne 'Mitzeee' Minniver next week as Paul Marquess's rejuvenation of the Channel 4 teen soap continues. Strolling into the village to promote a new brand of lager in The Loft, Mitzeee immediately catches the eye of Duncan and it's not long before she's causing ructions for the Costellos. Heidi's delighted to see her cousin again but Carl's not impressed in the slightest. Here, Rachel chats to DS about joining Hollyoaks, her character and her uncanny resemblance to Cheryl Cole.

What's it like to be thrown in at the deep end?
"Probably better - you don't get a chance to think! It's good. Luckily I'm quite good with lines so that's not been a problem but it's back to back at the moment. I was eased in quite gently at the start though so it's not been like this from the outset, but it is quite busy at the moment what with the late nights coming up and the main 6.30pm show."

Do you know much about this year's Later episodes?
"We recently started filming them and I'm very excited - it's going to be an amazing series."

Did you always want to act in soap? 
"As an actor I don't think you're ever in a position to say, 'I want to do this and this and this'. You take the roles that come along and this is a fantastic role for me. I've never played anything like this before. Everything I've played before has been the complete opposite really so this was an opportunity for me to do something different as an actor."

What drew you to Hollyoaks? 
"The audition came up for a previous role and that didn't happen for one reason or another, than this role came up and I thought, 'Yep, brilliant - this is a good time to do this.' For Hollyoaks, it's a time of change. Paul has a great reputation and it felt like a really good time to do this."

What's the atmosphere like now the show's going through a period of change?
"The atmosphere's great because everyone's so excited about the change. That's certainly what I've experienced. Everyone is really excited about the prospect of it - the future seems quite bright!"

Did you watch Hollyoaks before you got the job?
"I did when it first started then the last few years I've not watched it as much purely because I've been working at the times it was on."

What's it like with all these new people joining at the same time as you?
"That's nice for me because obviously, starting something like this, you feel like you're the new girl and it's very daunting so it's great there are so many new people because none of us feel like that."

How was Mitzeee billed to you? 
"From the outset you don't get too much information about the character in case you don't get the role. I just knew that she was an aspiring model who wanted a better life and desperately wanted the lifestyle of the rich and famous. I think that's really current because there are so many people, particularly young girls, who really want that and it is their goal."

Now you've got to know Mitzeee a little better, how would you describe her?
"That's interesting actually. I think the more the public get to know Mitzeee, the more they will see she's not one-dimensional. There's definitely layers to Mitzeee. She hides her intelligence well but she's actually a very intelligent girl. I know people will be able to see that. She's also quite manipulative and vindictive and some would say you have to be quite intelligent to do that! That's Mitzeee - there's definitely layers."

How do we first meet her?
"She's got unfinished business that brings her to Hollyoaks. She comes to The Loft to do a PA. She's desperate to see herself as this model with this glamorous lifestyle so this PA at the local nightclub is our first sighting of Mitzeee."

What's her relationship like with Heidi? 
"She's got a great relationship with her cousin Heidi. The audience will know that there's an undercurrent and there's something more. Mitzeee's possibly got an agenda when she arrives and that will be clear."

And what about Carl? 
"I think there's possibly something that's happened in the past between her and Carl so that might be her reason for going back."

You've probably been asked this a million times, but are you constantly mistaken for Cheryl Cole? 
"The Cheryl Cole thing has been mentioned in a couple of interviews but I'd never been mistaken for her before I landed the role of Mitzeee. It's so bizarre! I guess I can see when the make-up goes on, the big hair gets curled and all the rest of it, people can see a resemblance but on the street day to day, it's never happened. It's definitely very flattering - she's so beautiful but it's not something I'm trying to do - day to day, I'm just me!"


Bonus bits from 'Hollyoaks' Mitzeee!

Rachel ShentonSoapsHollyoaksI recently caught up with Hollyoaks' new girl on the block Rachel Shenton during the cast photoshoot for Heat magazine.

Click here to hear about how her role on the teen soap came about or read on to learn more about her character... 

Who's become your best mate on set?
"Oh God - there isn't really one person, we've got a really great relationship with a lot of people on set."

Does she remind you of anyone you know in real life?
"Oh God, I couldn't possible say that! There's certain characteristics of people I've met in my life - not friends or family - that I've thought, 'That bit of you is Mitzeee', definitely."

Would you be friends with her in real life?
"Maybe if I got to know her I would. Initially? God no! I don't think anyone would when they first meet her but there's a real person in there somewhere."

Do you find it irritating that her name has a third 'e'?
"No, because I think it's completely apt for the character she is."

Why does she have it?
"Because she can. She says it to so many people, 'It's Mitzeee with three es', and she makes a point of it. It's slightly ridiculous as well and I think Mitzeee's a bit of an alter ego so she's having a bit of fun with it."

Is she a bit of a psycho bitch?
"I think she could be. I couldn't say now but I think she could be. I think she will do whatever to get where she wants to be. In that respect she's quite ruthless."

What's her real name?
"Ann Minniver. It's an extremely plain name isn't it, Ann?"

Have you had a role in creating Mitzeee's past?
"I don't know that 'suggestions' would be the right word but certainly I've created Mitzeee's past to make it make sense to me as a character. What with time and so many characters coming in you've not always got the time to go, 'Can I do this, this and this?' It's left up to you to go out and do your research yourself. I very much created Mitzeee and why she's there and her agendas and what her past is and why she's doing these things. Everything makes sense. Hopefully people see that although at first they might think she's a cow!" 

Have you brought anything of your own invention to the character?
"I did a lot of observing of people when taking on this role beforehand. Seeing what certain people do in a social environment or on an evening out and maybe draw certain things from different people - I've really created her myself and I think hopefully I've done okay." 

She obviously gets quite a lot of attention from the guysâ¦ Does she enjoy it?
"I think she's far too shrewd for that. She uses the attention to get what she wants and uses her femininity to get where she wants to be. I don't think for a second she's taken in by anything. She uses it as a tool, really."

Do you think Mitzeee is a match for anyone in Hollyoaks, romantically?
"I think because of Mitzeee's background doing lads' mags and modelling, there are a lot of boys in the village - including her cousins Riley and Seth - that think they'd like to be a match for her but I can't see it! Mitzeee has her eyes firmly set on Carl

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' outrageous glamour girl Mitzeee returns to the forefront of the soap this week as she begins blackmailing Brendan Brady following her recent discovery of his secret relationship with Ste. Seizing an opportunity in her typical style, Mitzeee orders Brendan to start managing her modelling career in return for her silence - and it's clear that she won't take no for an answer. The action builds up to the landmark 3,000th episode of Hollyoaks this Friday, which sees Mitzeee vying for centre stage at an important gig for Guy Candy. DS recently caught up with Rachel Shenton - who plays Mitzeee - to find out more.

How did you feel about Mitzeee playing such a central role in the 3,000th episode?
"I was really thrilled that Mitzeee could be involved - and also thrilled that she's involved in the way that she is, which is just typical Mitzeee style! The 3,000th episode is a great milestone for Hollyoaks, so it was just really nice and a big honour to play a part in it."

As the 3,000th episode is such a big milestone, was there a different atmosphere on set when you were filming it, or was it just a typical day at work?
"We filmed a lot of it quite late at night and it was quite cold, so that was one main difference! But the main thing was that everyone just wanted the episode to go with a bang, which was the desired effect. I'm not sure that the atmosphere was any different, but everyone definitely wanted to make sure that it was extra special."

3,000 episodes of a show is a fantastic achievement - what do you think is the secret of Hollyoaks' success?
"I think it's that Hollyoaks is quite different from the other soaps - the audience is different. We target a younger audience, which is great. It's brilliant that we've got to 15 years and 3,000 episodes, and hopefully it can keep going and getting stronger."


We've heard that Mitzeee pulls off a big publicity stunt in the 3,000th ep - what is she up to this time?
"It's true Mitzeee style, this! She turns up at a big gig for Guy Candy - the band that Lee has put together - and her plan is to upstage them. She desperately wants to steal their thunder because she's heard that the event is going to be quite high-profile, which is right up her street! And the way to upstage them - of course - is to arrive on horseback Lady Godiva-style! So that's what she does!"

Brendan is reluctantly helping Mitzeee with her career by this point - is the horse stunt his idea?
"It's a collaboration! You'll see that, actually - Brendan plants the seed but then Mitzeee runs with it and takes over! It's the two of them teaming up."

Were you pleased when you heard that Mitzeee would have a storyline with Brendan?
"Yes - I'm really, really excited about it. Myself and Emmett [Scanlan] were talking about this the other day, actually - the dynamic between the characters is so interesting because they both love to be in control, and they both are in control of most situations that they find themselves in. So it's really interesting to see what they're like together. On paper, it shouldn't really work - but bizarrely it does!"


Have you enjoyed working with Emmett?
"He's brilliant - absolutely brilliant to work with. He's a fantastic actor. We've had a great time on set and I've really enjoyed it. Hopefully we've got some more good scenes coming up!"

As Mitzeee is blackmailing Brendan, there's obviously a rivalry there - but is there a chance they could become friends?
"Maybe! I know the answer to that, and I'm not allowed to say it! Just keep watching because it'll become really apparent. All I'll say is that it's really, really interesting. We've had a great time filming it so hopefully everyone will enjoy it."

Obviously Brendan is very insecure about his sexuality - do you think this storyline could eventually show him that it's not so bad to have someone know the truth?
"I'd like to think so, and it'd be nice for that to happen, but I think that Brendan's insecurities are quite deep-rooted - he's this tough 'bad guy' so I think that, sadly, it'd be the worst thing in the world for him to reveal who he is at the moment. So unfortunately I don't think that's what he wants to do at this point."


It sounds like the plan is for Mitzeee to be a much more prominent character this year - has that been a noticeable change and have you been busier at work?
"Yeah, it's been really great for me. When you're an actor, it's really great to be busy - that's what we all want! I've been really pleased. The storyline with Emmett is one that's kept me busy, and I've heard that there's lots of exciting plans for 2011. I'm really excited."

You've mentioned in the past that you're always keen to show the hidden depths to Mitzeee, which we did see in Hollyoaks Later. Is there more of that on the way?
"Yeah, I know that there is definitely more of that stuff to come. I was really pleased with the response that had in Hollyoaks Later, because I really wanted people to see that side to Mitzeee. As I've said before, Mitzeee is a normal person, she does have feelings, and nobody is one-dimensional. I know that there's definitely more of that to come and I'm looking forward to it!"

In some ways, Mitzeee has been quite an isolated character in the village because she doesn't have many friends - will that change?
"I think so, because I think Mitzeee is a really human character. She always looks out for the underdog, sticks up for them and voices her opinion. We've seen that in the Jason and Jasmine transgender storyline - Mitzeee has been really sensitive and supportive towards Jasmine. I think people will start to see that Mitzeee is human and she does have feelings. Hopefully she'll get some friends - that would be nice!"

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Rachel Shenton has revealed that her feisty character Mitzeee Minniver will be "terrified" when she hears the truth about Louise Summers's death in a forthcoming storyline.

Mitzeee discovers that her boyfriend Warren Fox (Jamie Lomas) killed Louise in episodes which air early next month. The drama begins when detective Ethan Scott (Craig Vye) asks Mitzeee to betray the village bad boy in return for granting the freedom of her mum Trish, who has been arrested for soliciting. 

In an interview with All About Soap, Shenton explained: "Ethan blackmails her into doing some digging about Louise Summers's murder in return for letting Trish out of prison. Mitzeee is very loyal to her mum and would do anything to help her.

"She questions Warren, but it all goes wrong when he discovers that Mitzeee is recording their conversation. He's not pleased Mitzeee is double-crossing him, so he uses the fact that Ethan's blackmailing Mitzeee to turn the tables and blackmail him back."

Asked whether Warren tells Mitzeee the truth about Louise's death, Shenton replied: "Yes, Mitzeee can't believe it. He tells her everything about the night Louise died, and Mitzeee suddenly has all this power. She's terrified that Warren might be capable of killing someone he loves again, but she has no idea what to do with this new information."

The actress added that Mitzeee eventually decides to hand Nancy a letter telling her everything about Warren's past, ordering her not to read it unless something happens to her.

Discussing what happens to the letter, Shenton continued: "It's not long before it gets accidentally shredded - or so they think. In fact, the letter is actually hanging around somewhere and it will no doubt come back to haunt Mitzeee in the not-too-far future."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Rachel Shenton has confirmed that her outrageous character Mitzeee Minniver will face "a constant battle with her conscience" after deciding to get revenge against the Costello family in a future storyline.

Mitzeee has a huge row with the Costellos in next week's episodes, prompting her to team up with on-off boyfriend Warren Fox (Jamie Lomas) to bring the whole family down.

Warren's plan is to reveal the truth about Carl Costello's (Paul Opacic) affair with Mercedes McQueen (Jennifer Metcalfe), knowing that the secret will cause big trouble as Carl's son Riley (Rob Norbury) is preparing to marry the wannabe WAG.

Shenton told All About Soap of Mitzeee's intentions: "She thinks the whole family are being rude and disrespectful towards her, and there's this big argument. 

"After that, she decides she wants to get back at them, and so Warren suggests that the perfect way would be to reveal the truth about Mercedes and Carl's affair in her new book."

Asked whether Mitzeee is sure about the vicious plan, the actress replied: "She isn't - she has a constant battle with her conscience. She doesn't know morally whether it really is the right thing to do. It definitely isn't going to be a straightforward road for her. 

"Mitzeee will keep having these second thoughts about what she's doing, but she also does think that it's time Riley was told the truth."

Warren's plan escalates when he starts plotting to hand out copies of Mitzeee's scandalous book at Mercedes and Riley's wedding ceremony, leaving viewers to wonder whether he will throw the happy event into chaos.

----------


## Perdita

Rachel Shenton has revealed the extent of her fondness for Hollyoaks alter ego Mitzeee Minniver.

Speaking to PA, the actress said that she appreciates her character's ruthless personality.

Shenton explained: "I have a great deal of affection for Mitzeee. I admire her persistence in terms of what she wants, and her drive and ambition; she's got a bit of gumption and she says what she thinks. 

"But I also think she cares and she doesn't like to see people close to her get hurt. There's loads of things about her that I like.

"As the show's gone on I think we've been able to see a different side to Mitzeee, her real side. She's let the facade down so I've really enjoyed that."

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks actress Rachel Shenton has hinted that her character Mitzeee Minniver may have a new romantic interest in the near future.

Mitzeee was most recently with Warren Fox (Jamie Lomas), before her actions led to his murder arrest and subsequent departure.

On playing the character, Shenton told Newsscoop: "I love playing Mitzeee, she's a complex soul, with a million faces.

"She can be ruthless and shrewd yet insecure and vulnerable. As an actress it's a blast to play. I wouldn't change a thing about her - well, maybe I'd like her to wear more clothes!"

Speaking about working with Lomas on scenes involving Mitzeee and Warren's relationship, she said: "Jamie's great, we had such a blast filming his final scenes.

"On some of the aggressive parts, we decided the best thing to do was not hold back & just go for it, which was a little scary at times."

When asked about the future for Mitzeee, she explained: "I'm not going to say too much, all I'm saying is I'm very excited at a potential new romance for Mitzeee."

Shenton recently said that she admires Mitzeee's "ruthless" personality.

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks favourite Mitzeee Minniver becomes the prime suspect for a terrible crime next week as Mercedes McQueen is found stabbed.

The shocking incident comes after the glamorous love rivals have a huge row, which is sparked when Mitzeee discovers that Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) has been her stalker all along.

When Riley and Lynsey find Mercedes in a desperate situation and Mitzeee with blood on her hands, it seems that the feud between the two women has taken a disturbing twist. Has Mitzeee done the unthinkable, or is someone else to blame?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Rachel Shenton, who plays Mitzeee, to hear her thoughts on the dramatic storyline.

How does Mitzeee feel when she finally gets together with Riley in the next few days?
"She's so happy. Mitzeee really wants that unit of her, Riley and Bobby. It's very unconventional, but she loves it. She loves Riley for all the right reasons and I think, for the first time, she's actually quite content."

Mitzeee, Lynsey and Mercedes have all been battling for Riley's affections. Do you think Mitzeee is definitely the best match for him?
"I think so - I think Riley was always going to be with Mitzeee in the end. Mitzeee knew that she had more sway with Riley, because they go back such a long way and there is a history there. 

"Ultimately, they had a strong connection and I think there's no effort required for Mitzeee and Riley to be together - they do it so easily. They live together at the flat, they do the nappies and the dinner together, so it all works fine. I think Mitzeee was always going to get him, but her question was always whether Riley felt the same way or not."

We've seen that Mitzeee and Riley have their fans, but some viewers can't get past their family connection! Do you like the fact that they cause a bit of a debate?
"I do like that people are talking about it, yeah! As actors, when it first came up for the two of us, we said the same thing - 'How does that work?!' But it isn't incestuous, because they're only second cousins. Also, they grew up separately and came back into each other's lives as adults. It certainly doesn't feel like they're family, and it doesn't feel seedy. But yes, I do like that everyone talks about it!"


Â© Lime Pictures


With Mitzeee and Riley together, Mercedes returns to her old tricks. How does Mitzeee react when she realises that her stalker is back on the scene?
"I think at first, Mitzeee is so happy with Riley that she feels like she's finally turned a corner and she can put everything to bed with the whole stalker thing - it's been a while since that reared its ugly head. She's very content, but then strange things start happening again. 

"Mitzeee comes home one night and there are photographs of her all over the flat, which have been taken when she's out and about. Mitzeee is shocked that this person not only has been following her every move, but also has a key to her flat or has gained access in some way. So not only has the stalker come back, but they've come back on a whole new level."

Does she have any theories on who the stalker might be?
"Mitzeee definitely has no idea that it's Mercedes - in fact, Mercedes is probably the last person that she'd suspect. She actually thinks that it's Lynsey and accuses her, because it seems to make sense. 

"From Mitzeee's point of view, Lynsey isn't going out with Riley anymore and could be slightly bitter about it. Lynsey would also potentially still have a key to the flat, so it seems like the most logical explanation."

What can you tell us about Mercedes's stabbing?
"Mitzeee comes home and she's in such a state because of the photographs and the other things that the stalker has done. She takes some antidepressant tablets to calm her down, and she has some wine too - which isn't a great combination! 

"Then Mercedes comes round saying that she wants to see if Mitzeee is okay. Mitzeee still has no idea who the stalker really is, but as they're talking, Mercedes says something that makes Mitzeee discover the truth - and she's totally shocked. 

"Mitzeee is petrified and picks up a knife in the kitchen. The next thing you know, Mitzeee wakes up after being unconscious due to the tablets and the wine. The first thing she sees is Mercedes with a stab wound and there is blood everywhere. Mitzeee doesn't have a clue whether she could have stabbed Mercedes, or if someone else came into the flat and did it."


Â© Lime Pictures


Did you ever imagine that this story would take such a dramatic twist?
"I certainly didn't expect it to play out in the way that it has. But it's just so exciting for me to film and I feel like Mitzeee has come on such a journey. We saw her as a bit of a bimbo and an airhead when she first joined the show, but then people had a bit more time for her and realised that she's a decent person underneath it all. 

"As an actress, it's just so great to be able to play something like this and get your teeth into it. I've been blessed that I've been given so much, and these scenes were just a joy to film with Jen."

Mitzeee turns to Brendan for some help, doesn't she?
"She does! Mitzeee and Brendan formed an alliance quite early on, and they've been friends for a long time. He's her partner in crime, as he's the one who helped to send Warren down and the person who she rings when she's in trouble. It's very natural that Brendan would be the first person she would go to, as she knows she can trust him.

"Brendan is there for Mitzeee and he listens to her, as she still has no idea of what's gone on. He helps her as much as he can, but I'm not allowed to give away too much about what happens after the stabbing…"

There's a lot of drama at the moment, but are you still hoping Mitzeee and Riley get a happy ending?
"I certainly hope so! I know it's what she wants, but things happen and in true soap style, it's very rarely plain sailing. But it would be nice as I think Mitzeee deserves a bit of happiness. She deserves a good bloke!"


Â© Lime Pictures


Would you like to see Seth back at some point?
"Yes, definitely! Miles [Higson] is a really good friend of mine and I think it'd be nice to see Seth back because Riley's in trouble at the moment. Maybe Seth could come back to check if he's okay, or to see the baby. Who knows, but we've got a great storyline team so I'll leave it up to them."

Are you excited to be in Hollyoaks Later again this year?
"I'm very excited and we've just started filming for it, actually. I love doing Hollyoaks Later because you're on location and it's a different sort of vibe. It's really enjoyable and the story this year is going to be great."

How's the training going for your Mount Kilimanjaro climb?
"The climb has been pushed back a year, so I'll now be doing it in September 2013. Because of my storyline, Hollyoaks can't release me to do the climb this year, which is fine because I'm very busy at work and really enjoying it. But I'm still training for it, so hopefully next year I'll literally jog up that mountain!"

----------


## lizann

Mercedes stabs herself

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks aired an explosive storyline twist on Channel 4 this evening (June 26) as scheming Mercedes McQueen stabbed herself in a desperate bid to frame her love rival Mitzeee Minniver.

Mercedes committed the shocking act after knocking Mitzeee (Rachel Shenton) unconscious during a dramatic showdown over the ongoing stalker situation.

With Riley and Lynsey heading for the flat, Mercedes took drastic action to discredit Mitzeee once and for all - plunging a kitchen knife into herself.

Jennifer Metcalfe, who plays Mercedes, recently caught up with Digital Spy for an exclusive reaction chat about the episode.

What was going through Mercedes's mind when she stabbed herself?
"I think it was pure desperation - the thought of Mitzeee, Riley and Bobby as a family together was too much for her to take, and she just saw red. I don't think it's something that Mercedes thought about or planned - she wouldn't have even dreamed of doing it to herself. But at the time, she saw it as the only way out of the situation."

Were you shocked by the story, or do Mercedes's antics never surprise you now?
"It's always shocking, but then it takes about two seconds for me to snap back to reality and say, 'Do you know what, it really doesn't surprise me - that girl can do anything!'"

Is it complicated to film a stabbing scene, with fake blood to deal with?
"Not really - for one thing, we've got a great continuity team here. But also, as we're a 6.30pm show, there's very little that we can see, so there wasn't loads of blood when we were filming the scenes - they had to pull back on that. So the fake blood was a bit sticky, but it was cool."

How bad is the injury?
"It's pretty bad, and Mercedes is hospitalised. But she does start to feel better and that's when she starts putting it on to get sympathy. She's determined to get what she wantsâ¦"

Does Mitzeee get a chance to confront Mercedes over her lies?
"Mitzeee does come to the hospital, but Mercedes is still passed out at that point. By the time Mercedes has woken up, Mitzeee has had to face questioning and go to court."

Does Mercedes feel any guilt? How easy is it for her to keep lying to everyone? 
"Mercedes doesn't feel guilt at all - she just wants Riley back and she'll do whatever it takes to get him. I think she finds it easy to lie - hence why she does it so much and so well! She can't tell anybody the truth, so she has no option but to lie. When she needs to turn on the tears, she'll turn them on - especially if it will benefit her."

How does Riley feel about the situation?
"Riley's really sad for Mercedes, but at the same time, he knows Mitzeee. He doesn't think that Mitzeee would do anything like this, but Mercedes is very, very persuasive. Riley is going to be pretty torn and confused over the whole thing."


Does that mean Mercedes might win Riley back?
"I don't know - she's doing her utmost, we can say that! I think in soapland there's always a chance for anythingâ¦"

Do you think the viewers will ever forgive Mercedes for this?
"I don't know - it's pretty ruthless! I've been very careful with how I've played some of the scenes, as I don't want to be hated and I don't think Mercedes is a character to be hated. I hope I've done a good job and people still feel sorry for her.

"Mercedes is completely broken over the Riley and Mitzeee situation. It's so funny - I don't know how I do it sometimes, but over the past few weeks the viewers have still been feeling some sympathy for Mercedes. I was getting lots of tweets saying, 'I feel so sorry for Mercedes, she needs to get back with Riley' and 'Mitzeee is being a bitch'. I just thought, 'Oh my God, do you really think that, because even I don't - and I love the character!'"

Do you get on well with Rachel Shenton when filming these scenes?
"Oh, we've got a really good friendship. She's a great girl and I think that's why it makes the scenes so powerful. We'll both get in the zone and talk about everything off-set as well - we try to discuss what we both want to get out of the scenes before we film them."

Does Mercedes dump Rob after the stabbing, or is he still in the mix?
"Rob does send her a message asking if she fancies hooking up again, but Mercedes basically tells him to take the hint and get lost. She's staying with Riley for a little while after the stabbing, and after a while he says, 'Why don't you start staying at Rob's now?' But Mercedes claims that Rob doesn't want to know and turns on the tears again. So Riley thinks that Rob has dumped Mercedes!"

Doctor Browning is also causing some more trouble, isn't he?
"Yeah, and Joe Thompson who plays him is great. He came in about six months ago now, when we established the escorting storyline in the hospital. We loved that block - it was brilliant to film. He came back a little bit later and I always thought that he's a really good addition to the Hollyoaks cast. He's come back for a little bit longer this time to stir things up!"

Away from her own dramas, will Mercedes be supporting Carmel?
"She does a little bit. I think at first, Mercedes felt really sorry for Carmel and gave her lots of sympathy. But as time goes on, her problems are bigger than Carmel's - in her eyes! Mercedes is like, 'Right, come on now, get a grip - it's fine and it's only a little scratch'."

Do you think the McQueens are struggling without Myra around?
"I think it's definitely felt like a loss on-screen and in the family. But that's what the writers wanted it to feel like, so I think they've got out of it what they wanted. It's also put Jacqui in a good position so her character can be explored a bit more. But Myra is definitely coming back."

If things don't work out with Riley, who else might Mercedes be interested in?
"Anybody - absolutely anybody! I think all of her exes have just been so different, so it could be any man in the village. Who the next target would be, I don't know!"

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Rachel Shenton has promised that there are heated scenes in store as Mitzeee Minniver and Myra McQueen come face-to-face behind bars.

A furious Myra (Nicole Barber-Lane) is transferred to Mitzeee's prison next month, ready to make life hell for the troubled glamour girl.

Myra's daughter Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) recently framed Mitzeee for a shocking attack by stabbing herself. As Myra is convinced that Mitzeee is guilty, she is grateful for the opportunity to get revenge.

Shenton told All About Soap of the storyline: "I think at that point Mitzeee just wonders if things could get any worse for her. She's already having a really rough time, and then Myra shows up. It's a very calculated decision on Myra's part to get moved to the same jail."

She continued: "Myra will battle tooth and nail for her daughter, and you can just imagine the fighting spirit she has. There's a lot of serious verbal scrapping between Myra and Mitzeee, which in some ways is worse than a punch-up."

To make matters worse for Mitzeee, her cellmate Shayne is threatening her in a devious bid to secure some of Riley Costello's cash. However, when Mitzeee begs Riley for help, she doesn't get the response she had hoped for.

Shenton added: "He's not as supportive as she would like him to be, mainly as he's dealing with his own problems back in the village. It's pretty devastating for Mitzeee of course, because she's still madly in love with Riley. She's hoping he'll have a change of heart."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------

tammyy2j (01-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Rachel Shenton has promised that there are heated scenes in store as Mitzeee Minniver and Myra McQueen come face-to-face behind bars.

A furious Myra (Nicole Barber-Lane) is transferred to Mitzeee's prison next month, ready to make life hell for the troubled glamour girl.

Myra's daughter Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) recently framed Mitzeee for a shocking attack by stabbing herself. As Myra is convinced that Mitzeee is guilty, she is grateful for the opportunity to get revenge.

Shenton told All About Soap of the storyline: "I think at that point Mitzeee just wonders if things could get any worse for her. She's already having a really rough time, and then Myra shows up. It's a very calculated decision on Myra's part to get moved to the same jail."

She continued: "Myra will battle tooth and nail for her daughter, and you can just imagine the fighting spirit she has. There's a lot of serious verbal scrapping between Myra and Mitzeee, which in some ways is worse than a punch-up."

To make matters worse for Mitzeee, her cellmate Shayne is threatening her in a devious bid to secure some of Riley Costello's cash. However, when Mitzeee begs Riley for help, she doesn't get the response she had hoped for.

Shenton added: "He's not as supportive as she would like him to be, mainly as he's dealing with his own problems back in the village. It's pretty devastating for Mitzeee of course, because she's still madly in love with Riley. She's hoping he'll have a change of heart."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks schemer Mercedes McQueen is in for a shock as her mum Myra starts to believe that Mitzeee Minniver could be an innocent woman.

Magazine reports have revealed that Mitzeee's sentencing will take place next month after Mercedes framed the glamour girl for attempted murder by stabbing herself.

However, as Myra (Nicole Barber-Lane) attends the sentencing, she finally realises that something isn't right and comes to the conclusion that Mitzeee (Rachel Shenton) has been innocent all along.

As the horrifying truth sinks in for Myra, viewers will be left to wonder whether she will speak up or protect her twisted daughter's secret...

Meanwhile, Myra isn't the only one on Mercedes's case, as Mitzeee's loyal friend Nancy Osborne (Jessica Fox) will step up her quest for justice in the coming days.

Determined to prove that Mitzeee is innocent, Nancy runs into trouble when Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) threatens her to keep her nose out.

Nancy is undeterred by Mercedes's warning, but when Mitzeee starts to lose her grip on reality behind bars and is transferred to a psychiatric hospital, it's clear that there's an uphill battle ahead. 

Is there any hope for Mitzeee's future? And when will Mercedes get her comeuppance?

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks schemer Mercedes McQueen is in for a shock as her mum Myra starts to believe that Mitzeee Minniver could be an innocent woman.

Magazine reports have revealed that Mitzeee's sentencing will take place next month after Mercedes framed the glamour girl for attempted murder by stabbing herself.

However, as Myra (Nicole Barber-Lane) attends the sentencing, she finally realises that something isn't right and comes to the conclusion that Mitzeee (Rachel Shenton) has been innocent all along.

As the horrifying truth sinks in for Myra, viewers will be left to wonder whether she will speak up or protect her twisted daughter's secret...

Meanwhile, Myra isn't the only one on Mercedes's case, as Mitzeee's loyal friend Nancy Osborne (Jessica Fox) will step up her quest for justice in the coming days.

Determined to prove that Mitzeee is innocent, Nancy runs into trouble when Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) threatens her to keep her nose out.

Nancy is undeterred by Mercedes's warning, but when Mitzeee starts to lose her grip on reality behind bars and is transferred to a psychiatric hospital, it's clear that there's an uphill battle ahead. 

Is there any hope for Mitzeee's future? And when will Mercedes get her comeuppance?

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------

tammyy2j (28-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Rachel Shenton has said that she wants her character Mitzeee Minniver to "come out fighting" in the soap's late-night spinoff this year.

Mitzeee has been confirmed as one of the main players in the next series of Hollyoaks Later, which kicks off later this month. Show bosses have promised a "wild excursion" for the glamour girl.

Viewers have seen Mitzeee hit rock bottom in recent weeks after Mercedes McQueen framed her for attempted murder. Things get worse in the coming days as Mitzeee is sentenced to seven years behind bars and is eventually transferred to a psychiatric unit after she loses her grip on reality.

Shenton told Inside Soap: "So many horrible things have happened to Mitzeee - she's so far removed from the girl she was six months ago. This whole chain of events sends her into an even deeper depression.

"Her mum comes to visit her in jail, and that's the first point viewers will see something's really not quite right with Mitzeee now."

Hollyoaks chiefs have kept tight-lipped over how Mitzeee can be out and about in Later this year given her current situation.

However, Shenton teased: "You'll see Mitzeee back in the thick of things - though it might not be how you think! Hopefully her recent experiences will change her for the good, and she'll come out fighting."

----------

lizann (04-09-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Rachel Shenton has said that her Hollyoaks character Mitzeee will never return to her glamour model past.

Shenton suggested that Mitzeee's time in prison, due to being framed for the murder of Mercedes, has hardened her.

She told the Daily Star: "When she first arrived a year ago, she was this ditzy glamour model with big hair. Now you've seen a different side to her.

"I think this has changed her forever.

"I'd like to see her go back to a version of herself but I don't think you can ever go right back when something like this has happened."

Mitzeee, who arrived in the Cheshire village in July 2010, rushed to hospital to be beside dying lover Riley Costello.

Hollyoaks continues this evening at 6.30pm as the Mitzeee storyline heats up.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks glamour girl Mitzeee Minniver hopes that justice will be served as Mercedes McQueen's trial begins next month.

Mitzeee (Rachel Shenton) feels nervous ahead of the all-important court case, but is determined that Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) should be jailed after framing her for attempted murder and everything that happened with Riley and baby Bobby.

When Brendan Brady (Emmett Scanlan) spots how uneasy Mitzeee seems about what's ahead, he decides to help her out by teaching her boxing as a method to let out her anger.

When Mitzeee is called to the stand to give her evidence later in the week, she strides purposefully into the courtroom and seems more confident about how things are going to proceed.

However, Mitzeee is soon thrown by an unexpected line of questioning from Mercy's solicitor Jim McGinn, who suggests that Riley could have been the one who attacked Mercedes and also may have been Lynsey's killer.

As we reported earlier in the week, Jim and Mercedes have agreed to blame Riley for everything, realising that it's their best option as the dead footballer isn't around to defend himself.

Mitzeee is appalled to realise that Riley is being turned into a scapegoat, but will the McQueens back up the fabrications about him? And when the jury finally delivers a verdict, will it be guilty or not guilty?

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks glamour girl Mitzeee Minniver hopes that justice will be served as Mercedes McQueen's trial begins next month.

Mitzeee (Rachel Shenton) feels nervous ahead of the all-important court case, but is determined that Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) should be jailed after framing her for attempted murder and everything that happened with Riley and baby Bobby.

When Brendan Brady (Emmett Scanlan) spots how uneasy Mitzeee seems about what's ahead, he decides to help her out by teaching her boxing as a method to let out her anger.

When Mitzeee is called to the stand to give her evidence later in the week, she strides purposefully into the courtroom and seems more confident about how things are going to proceed.

However, Mitzeee is soon thrown by an unexpected line of questioning from Mercy's solicitor Jim McGinn, who suggests that Riley could have been the one who attacked Mercedes and also may have been Lynsey's killer.

As we reported earlier in the week, Jim and Mercedes have agreed to blame Riley for everything, realising that it's their best option as the dead footballer isn't around to defend himself.

Mitzeee is appalled to realise that Riley is being turned into a scapegoat, but will the McQueens back up the fabrications about him? And when the jury finally delivers a verdict, will it be guilty or not guilty?

----------


## alan45

....

----------


## alan45

....

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks glamour girl Mitzeee Minniver faces a fight for justice this week as she takes the stand at Mercedes McQueen's trial.

Mitzeee is determined that her nemesis should be punished for her recent crimes, but with Mercedes's cunning lawyer Jim McGinn plotting to use Riley Costello as a scapegoat in her defence, it seems that the verdict could go either wayâ¦

DS recently caught up with Rachel Shenton, who plays Mitzeee, to hear more about this week's episodes.

It's definitely been a big year for Mitzeee on the show!
"It has, and I'm so pleased. I feel really lucky with the storylines that I've had this year. Especially so with the trial scenes that are coming up, because it's a really big moment for Mitzeee where she hopes to get justice.

"I'm thrilled with the range of emotions I've been able to play over the past year. It's been really great."

Have you found it easy to switch off from Mitzeee's tears and turmoil?
"It can actually take a long time to switch off. For example, when Mitzeee was in prison and I was also filming the late-night episodes, I was literally crying day in, day out! 

"When you get home, you think, 'I feel really down and I don't know why'. But then you think, 'Bloody hell, I've been crying all day so that's why!'"

What can you tell us about how this week's episodes begin?
"When Mitzeee hears that the trial is coming up, she tries to put on a front that she's okay and everything is fine. But then Brendan sees a little crack in Mitzeee's armour, and because of the relationship that they have, he pulls her into Chez Chez to have a word. 

"Brendan gets Mitzeee to let out some of her frustration on a punchbag. I think that definitely helps and it's the little push that Mitzeee needs, as she just needed someone who understood. As much as her sister Maxine is trying to help, she hasn't been there throughout everything so she can only understand so much."

Had you boxed before?
"I'd done boxercise classes in the gym, but I'm definitely not a pro! Plus the gloves were too big! I thought it looked quite comedic at one point because I'm so much shorter than Emmett, but once I watched it back, I thought that it looked okay."

What happens next?
"Getting the push from Brendan - someone who knows her and knows exactly what's gone on - definitely helps. You'll see that Mitzeee goes into court feeling more prepared and ready. I think Mitzeee's primary concern is seeing Mercedes again, because this will be the first time since Riley's death, and she'd also been quite nervous about having all eyes on her.

"Mitzeee desperately hopes that justice will be done, but you never really know until the verdict is read out and there are no certainties, so it's a very tense day for her."

What are courtroom scenes like to film? You've had a few recently!
"I have! They're very long days - normally people take books with them! Obviously there's so many different shots that the crew need to get from all different angles. There's a lot of waiting around, so that's the only downside to doing a courtroom scene. But with this trial, thankfully I had a lot to do and say, so there wasn't much downtime for me." 

Spoilers have revealed that Mercy and her solicitor Jim try to blame Riley for her stabbing. How does Mitzeee react to that?
"As you would imagine, it's utter disbelief at first. Jim adopts a line of questioning with Mitzeee which puts the blame on Riley, and she just can't believe what is being said to her. She even asks him to repeat himself because she thinks she must have heard it wrong.

"When it dawns on Mitzeee that the plan is to blame Riley, she tries desperately to fight her own corner. But it doesn't work out and she starts to lose her head slightlyâ¦"

Do you think Mercedes feels any guilt over what she's doing?
"Yes, I do. That's my personal take on it, and the viewers will have to wait and see what they think, but I personally believe that she does."

Will Mitzeee want revenge if the verdict is not guilty?
"She'd definitely be out for revenge - there's no way that Mercedes should be able to get away with that!"

In recent months, your character has seemed more like Ann - her real name - than her alter ego Mitzeee. Will we see the outrageous Mitzeee return?
"I can tell you 100% yes! I think the past few months have been really, really interesting to watch. What I love so much about my character is that she has those two sides in place, and can use both to her advantage sometimes. 

"Recently we've seen this sad, very real version of Ann, but I think it's high time that she moves on and we see a bit of glamour back."

How did you feel about the producers bringing in a sister for Mitzeee?
"I was very pleased. There'd been no talk of Maxine beforehand so I had a few questions, but as soon as I did a few scenes with Nikki [Sanderson], I thought it was great and I just knew it was going to work.

"There's a really interesting dynamic between them and what you'll see is that Maxine is the one who helps Mitzeee come back to her old self. But I'm not allowed to say any more than that."

There was lots of tension between Mitzeee and Maxine at first. Do you think they work better as friends or enemies?
"They're absolutely a duo. They're very, very similar like two peas in a pod, so that should be interesting to watch."

Do you want Mitzeee to get a new love interest, or does she need more time to grieve for Riley?
"I'd say give her a break. She's had a rough year, hasn't she? I think she needs to concentrate on getting back to Mitzeee and feeling good, and then let's deal with her love life after that."

Nancy has been a loyal friend to Mitzeee in recent months. Will Mitzeee return the favour with Nancy's newborn son still in hospital?
"I'd really like to think so, yes. They've been very, very good friends from day one, and I like it because it's such an unconventional friendship. They're the least likely friendship because they're polar opposites, but they're always there for each other and I'd definitely like to see that continue. 

"I'd love to see Mitzeee return the favour because Nancy has helped her out so much."

In past interviews you've spoken about how passionate you are about working with the deaf community. With that in mind, have you enjoyed watching the storyline with Lacey's friend Dylan?
"Absolutely - I really have and I think we've done it brilliant justice. Plus, I know what's coming up and I know that it's going to become even more enjoyable and more accurate so I'm very, very pleased."

Do you have more fundraising events lined up for the National Deaf Children's Society?
"I'm climbing Kilimanjaro next September. I should have done it this year, but I couldn't get the time off because of work. But I'm definitely doing that next year and I'm also doing a 10k run in January. I think that's quite ambitious for January after the Christmas festivities!"

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Rachel Shenton has announced that she is leaving the soap after more than two years playing Mitzeee Minniver.

The actress's final scenes for the Channel 4 show will air early next year, and viewers will see Carl Costello (Paul Opacic) return as part of her exit storyline.


Carl heads back to the village in 2013, determined to get justice for his son Riley, the love of Mitzeee's life who died after being shot by rogue undercover cop Walker (Neil Newbon).

Deciding that Walker has to pay for killing Riley, Carl ropes Mitzeee into a plan for revenge. 

The storyline builds up to Mitzeee appearing on Sky News with Eamonn Holmes as part of Carl's plan, but viewers will have to wait and see what part Eamonn could play in bringing down Walker.

A Hollyoaks statement teased: "Mitzeee and Eamonn's collaboration is a must-see and marks Rachel Shenton's departure from the show. However, it remains to be seen whether Mitzeee will get a happy ending away from Hollyoaks, or if her involvement with Carl has put her life in danger."

Meanwhile, Shenton commented: "Mitzeee's final week is not to be missed, especially when she finds herself chatting to the fabulous Mr Holmes.

"I've had an amazing two years playing Mitzeee (with three e's). She's been on an incredible journey that's not over yet. It's been an absolute privilege to work with the cast and crew that make Hollyoaks such a special place. 

"This has been one of the hardest decisions I've made, but I feel it's time for Mitzeee and myself to move onto pastures new."

Mitzeee's scenes with Eamonn Holmes will air on Thursday, February 14 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------

lizann (24-12-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

walker kills her i'd think

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks glamour girl Mitzeee Minniver will discover that she is expecting a baby next month, Digital Spy can confirm.

The storyline begins in early February when Mitzeee and her sister Maxine suspect that they could both be pregnant by the same man following their recent encounters with stripper Tyson.

When the pair take pregnancy tests, only one of them turns out to be positive - and viewers soon discover that Mitzeee is the mother-to-be.

The shocks don't end there as Mitzeee later learns that her initial suspicions were wrong - the father is a different man as another surprising discovery proves that Tyson can't be the dad.

Mitzeee's pregnancy builds up to her departure from the show as actress Rachel Shenton recently announced that she had decided to leave the role.

The popular character's exit story sees her agree to help Carl Costello avenge the death of his son Riley - the love of Mitzeee's life - by plotting against rogue undercover cop Walker.

Show bosses have kept tight-lipped over whether there is a happy ending in store for Mitzeee or if Carl's scheme will leave her in danger.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------

lizann (24-01-2013), Sparks (29-01-2013), tammyy2j (24-01-2013)

----------


## lizann

so who is the dad? i hope it isnt carl could it be riley  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks' Rachel Shenton reveals to Soaplife how Mitzeee's big exit from Hollyoaks includes not only a pregnancy scare, but also the return of Carl, who involves her in his plan for revenge…

Just as Mitzeee starts to think she's getting her life back on track, along comes another curve ball - she might be pregnant! And while she's dealing with that, Carl returns to Hollyoaks. He's got a plan to avenge Riley's murder and wants Mitzeee's help. But with Mitzeee's exit coming up, it's clear that Carl's plan will have huge ramifications. "I feel I've done lots with Mitzeee and it's time to move on," Rachel tells Soaplife. Fasten your seatbelts!

So, why does Mitzeee think she's pregnant?
"She's late. So is her sister Maxine. They both think they could be pregnant by the same man – Tyson the stripper. It would be the worst thing possible for Mitzeee. Riley has only been dead for a couple of months and she had a one-night stand with Tyson." 

So they buy pregnancy tests…
"And they do the tests and both tests read negative. The girls say, 'Thank God for that!', chuck the tests down and go to work…"

Could one or both of the tests could be wrong?
"Mitzeee's certain she isn't pregnant. She's worked out the dates and doesn't think it's possible. I don't know how she would cope if she were. She doesn't feel ready to have a baby now." 

Then she's hit by another drama: Carl's return...
"Mitzeee's shocked to see him. Carl wants revenge on Walker for killing Riley, his son. Mitzeee doesn't feel quite the same. She's still consumed with sadness. She hasn't given much thought to payback."

Soaplife has heard that TV's Eamonn Holmes appears in your exit story...
"Yes, he does. I was over the moon when I read my leaving storyline. The ending is very dignified and very true. And it was great working with Eamonn. He was very enthusiastic about being in Hollyoaks."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks bids farewell to one of its most popular characters next week as Rachel Shenton bows out from her role as Mitzeee Minniver.

Show bosses have lined up a dramatic final storyline for the village's glamour girl, who is left with a massive decision to make when vengeful Carl Costello (Paul Opacic) asks her to be part of a plan to get rid of Walker once and for all.

It's certainly been a tough 12 months for Mitzeee, but with the stakes now higher than ever, is there any hope of a happy ending?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Rachel to hear more about Mitzeee's exit and her decision to leave Hollyoaks.

How are you feeling now that your time on Hollyoaks has come to an end?
"It's a little bit surreal, actually. I don't feel like I've left yet, because I'm still on screen and I'm still doing interviews concerning my storyline. I think I'll have to wait and see how I feel next week once the final scenes have aired!"

You've left the show of your own accord, so was that a difficult choice to make?
"Yeah, I kind of think it's harder when it's your own choice! Hollyoaks really is such a great place to work, and there was nothing bad whatsoever about my time there. I loved my job, I loved everybody that I worked with, and I was blessed with great storylines. Career-wise, it's probably one of the hardest decisions I've had to make so far."

How long ago did you make the decision to bow out?
"I've known that I was leaving for quite a long time. I sort of knew that I was going to leave this time last year, but decided for definite a good six months before."

What was your last day on set like? Were there any tears shed?
"There were so many tears shed, mainly from me! The scenes that we were doing were quite intense anyway, which was great. But then some of them really didn't require tears, so those were more tricky to film! For example, there was one scene where I had to say goodbye to Jess Fox's character Nancy. I've lived with Jess and I got so upset that we couldn't even do the scene. It was an overload of emotions!

"I also had the most amazing send-off from Hollyoaks. I was filming my last scene and then all of a sudden, our lovely producer Bryan Kirkwood, everybody upstairs from management and lots of cast gave me a lovely send-off with flowers and stuff like that. It was just so overwhelming - that was probably the best bit."

Who are you hoping to stay in touch with?
"There's so many people! Definitely Jess Fox, Bronagh Waugh and Jen Metcalfe. They're probably the three that I've been closest to during my time on Hollyoaks. I'll definitely be staying in touch with Nikki Sanderson too. She's quite a new addition to the show and we've only worked together for about three months, but we became very close.

"There isn't really anybody who you don't get along with at Hollyoaks, though. As clichÃ©d as it sounds, it is genuinely like one big family. It's actually really difficult to tear yourself away from that!"

Were you pleased with Mitzeee's exit story?
"So pleased! I hadn't pitched anything to the writers - I left it completely up to them. Because I'd told them quite a while ago that I was thinking of leaving, I just wanted to see how Mitzeee's journey went for myself.

"When I finally heard what it was, I thought it was just perfect. Her departure storyline is just so fitting and I managed to cram every single emotion into that last week. It's going to be a great one to watch, and I'm very excited to see it for myself!"

Were you glad they brought back Paul Opacic as Carl Costello for Mitzeee's exit?
"I thought that was great - especially because myself and Paul both started on Hollyoaks on the same day. It was really fitting that he would be there for my last day - it just made it feel quite perfect. Paul and I are very good friends, so we had a laugh on those last few days."

How does Mitzeee feel when Carl tells her that he wants to have Walker killed?
"At first, she's just in total shock. It's the last thing that she'd expect from Carl. There's a big question mark over why Carl is back, but I don't think Mitzeee would ever suspect it would be because of this!

"A tragedy like Riley's death could lead to irrational thoughts in a person's head, but even so, Mitzeee is shocked by just how serious Carl is about this plan. At first she says, 'Absolutely not - I don't want blood on my hands and this is not my fight'. You'll have to wait and see whether she changes her mind."

Mitzeee's final week also sees her make an appearance on Sky News with Eamonn Holmes. What were those scenes like to film?
"Eamonn really was so much fun and such a good sport. I was quite nervous, actually, because Eamonn's a little bit of a legend and I grew up watching him on TV. But he was so cool and really threw himself into it, actually. He was asking lots of questions and really wanted to do a good job, and he did!"

How did you feel about Mitzeee's pregnancy?
"I was really shocked when I first heard about that. I'd heard that Mitzeee and Maxine would both think they were pregnant and both take tests, but I was thinking, 'Surely it's going to be Maxine's kid?'

"When I found out that Mitzeee would be the pregnant one, I thought, 'Oh my God, this is amazing - what more can this girl have to deal with?!' I was really interested to see how she would handle it."

Are there any final scenes between Mitzeee and Brendan in her final week?
"Yes, there are! There's a little twist and Brendan is involved in Mitzeee's final week in an indirect way, so he's definitely there."

Do you think Hollyoaks is going to bounce back from the loss of popular characters like Mitzeee, Brendan and Cheryl?
"Yes, of course I do. The show is going to be absolutely fine, because we're following Bryan Kirkwood's lead. I feel very confident about Bryan's decisions because he definitely knows what he's doing.

"Hollyoaks will just get stronger and stronger. There will be more characters and more exciting stories. I think it's going to go from strength to strength and I have every faith in it."

Do you think Maxine has a strong future in the village even with Mitzeee gone?
"I don't see why not! That's absolutely not my decision to make, but she definitely has a place in the village and she's already causing trouble! I think she's made her mark, so I certainly hope so."

What kind of projects would you like to take on next?
"I've got a few things that I'd like to do. I think I'd really enjoy doing some more theatre, because that's where I started off.

"It's just about the role for me, as cheesy as it sounds. I'd like to do something that's a huge departure from Mitzeee, because I've played this character for a couple of years now. That'd be great, but we'll have to see what happens."

Mitzeee became far more popular than people might have imagined when she first joined. Are you proud of the impact she's had?
"I try not to think too much about it, but I am immensely proud. It's strange, because Mitzeee almost feels like a very good friend, as odd as that sounds! I really cared about her, and I think her two-year journey has been so full of different emotions.

"That's something I'm proud of, but I'm very proud of everybody there at Hollyoaks, because it's definitely a team effort and the people I worked alongside are very talented."

Which Mitzeee storylines were your favourites?
"I really liked the prison one, because I really felt like everyone was so invested in that. I had people sending me 'Free Mitzeee' t-shirts, which was the coolest thing ever!

"When I first joined the show, my first Hollyoaks Later series was great too - when Mitzeee was out to get a footballer and she did 'The School of Mitzeee' with Nancy and Theresa! Those three were a really unlikely trio, and I loved that.

"I couldn't single one storyline out, but those are definitely two in my top ten. There's so many!"

How would you like Mitzeee to be remembered?
"I'd like her to be remembered for everything that she is. I think she's definitely proved three-dimensional, and she's now a different person to who she was in the first few episodes. I actually watched my first few episodes back a few months ago and I thought, 'Wow - this is a different girl'.

"How else would I like her to be remembered? Maybe on the back of a horse naked, I think! She was on the top of her modelling game then!"

----------

tammyy2j (07-02-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks character Mitzeee Minniver's baby has been given a name as chosen by a viewer of the Channel 4 soap.

Mitzeee, played by Rachel Shenton, found out that she was pregnant last month. She was shocked to discover that her dead partner Riley Costello was the father and the pregnancy was much further along than she thought.

Hollyoaks asked viewers to come up with names for the unborn child. Executive producer Bryan Kirkwood picked viewer Lizzie's suggestion Phoenix.

Mitzeee left the show a couple of weeks ago while she was still pregnant, but the baby will be referred to as Phoenix when it is mentioned in a future script.

Shenton recently spoke with Digital Spy about her Hollyoaks exit, saying: "It's a little bit surreal, actually. Hollyoaks really is such a great place to work, and there was nothing bad whatsoever about my time there.

"I loved my job, I loved everybody that I worked with, and I was blessed with great storylines. Career-wise, it's probably one of the hardest decisions I've had to make so far."

----------

tammyy2j (07-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Former Hollyoaks star Rachel Shenton is planning to launch showbiz classes.

The Mitzeee Minniver actress, who left the show last month, will teach aspiring actors and actresses the skills they need to earn a living in the industry. 

Speaking to This is Staffordshire, Shenton said: "There are plenty of good drama schools and academies helping children and young people to learn to sing, dance and act.

"I'm hoping I can fill a gap by helping to advise people on acting mechanics â the kinds of things that, looking back, I would have really benefited from as a teenager."

Shenton's classes will also offer tips on the best ways to get acting work.

She added: "There are things like the importance of having a showreel, a headshot, a cover note, a tailored CV â these are all really important when you are trying out for roles.

"The point of the classes is to help equip young people to give them the best chance of getting work."

Those interested in Shenton's monthly workshops, priced Â£45, should email: [email protected]

Shenton has just completed filming a pilot for a new comedy for E4. Hollyoaks viewers recently had the chance to name Mitzeee's baby which will be referred to in a future script.

----------


## lizann

some on line chatter of a return for mitzeee

----------


## tammyy2j

Rachel Shenton won an Oscar from her short film 




> Along with Chris Overton, Shenton won Best Live Action Short for The Silent Child about a deaf 4-year-old, which was inspired by her own experiences as her father became deaf when she was a child.
> 
> In a touching moment, Shenton signed her winner's speech for the movie's 6-year-old lead star Maisie Sly.


http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/holl...cars-2018-win/

----------

lizann (07-03-2018)

----------


## lizann

returning?

----------

